# Users



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

I detyect a distinct shift from the site being primarily English language based to other specialised languages. Surely the English language is the most widely used and is truly international ! So what goes ???


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Gobble-de-**** is now the working language on the site.....


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Geoff Gower said:


> I detyect a distinct shift from the site being primarily English language based to other specialised languages. Surely the English language is the most widely used and is truly international ! So what goes ???


You have not been around this last couple of weeks then? There are dozens of posts on the subject of the Korean Gambling Invasion and how we can't get shot of them without the site owners updating their safety system.

geoff


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Shame! There isn't a lot of interest in Korean Gambling here that I ever heard of!


----------

